# Command and Conquer: Red Alert Compatability Issues



## dhardy (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey, I am trying to install the original red alert on a vista system. I have installed the patch and have also set the install executable to run in compatability mode. When i go to install the game an error message comes up saying the following: 
The program or feature "\??\E:\setup95\SETUP.exe" cannot start or run due to incompatability with 64-bit versions of windows. Please contact the software vendor to ask if a 64-bit Windows compatible version in available.

And help would really help with this. its a great game and i know that the game has been installed on some vista systems.
Thanks


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

you runnnig it in compatibility mode win 95 and administrator?


----------



## dhardy (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah. It still won't work for me


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Well it's a matter of bits and not OS, there is no way to run it in 32-bit compatibility mode so you can never play this game. I'll get the grave ready for your Red Alert.....

Just realised something that may help.

Try to copy the CD to your hard disk and run the EXE manualy using the instruction's Westwood say and see if it works, also I do belive that the First Decade pack will work but are you using the original disk?

if your using the original version then it is supposed to run in windows 95.

What you need to do is:
1. Go to the RA install directory (usually C:\WESTWOOD\RED ALERT\
2. Set the view to sort by type and change the compatibility of ALL of the executables to windows 95. (there should be about 7-8)
3. Copy the THIP32.DLL file to the directory.
4. Run it and tell me if it works.

Looks like there can be difficulties with installing Red Alert 1 on Vista, because it's such a new operative system. But you guys should try out DOSbox, or try to install the game with MS-DOS
I tried but I could not find anything good.

Try using http://files.filefront.com/Red+Alert+Manager+089/;4725784;/fileinfo.html

I know this is not like your problem but try it anyway.


> The procedure entry point SMapLS_IP_EBP_12 could not be
> Located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll


This error is given when the game is not running with a patch higher then 1.08. So install patch 1.08 or 3.03. 
download http://www.sharoma.com/ral/files/ra108usp.exe

1) Copy the patch file ("ra108usp.exe") to your RA folder ("c:\westwood\redalert").
2) Doubleclick the patch file to start file extracting.
3) Now, on the folder there should be file named "patch.exe". Doubleclick it.
4) Wait while it patches RA. Dos screen will appear for while. Let it finish.
5) Now you have patched the game, create shortcut for file named "RA95.exe". Rightclick the shortcut and select Properties. Click Compatiblity tab. Apply following compatiblity settings to shortcut: Windows 95, 256 colors, 640x480, Disable themes and turn off advanced text services.
6) Done, launch the game by using this shortcut.

And yet another alternative

Insert a Red Alert CD into your CD-ROM drive. When the autoplay menu appears, choose "Explore CD."

> Find "Setup.exe," right-click, and choose "Properties." Click on the Compatibility mode tab and set the compatibility to Windows 95.

>Install Red Alert as you would normally, but do not reboot when it prompts you to.

>Open up My Computer and navigate to your Red Alert directory (usually C:\Westwood\REDALERT).

>Right-click on a blank area in the folder, and "Sort by file type."

>Change the compatibility mode on all of the executable files (about 7-8) to Windows 95.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Red Alert was written in 16-bit code i believe. No amount of patching will help you play the game on Vista 64-bit as the OS no longer supports 16-bit code (It was too slow). 
However DosBox will work for you. It will emulate a 16-bit environment for which the game can run in..
http://www.dosbox.com/

You will have to read their tutorials on how to get it to work as i have no knowledge on how to set it up.


----------



## dhardy (Apr 20, 2009)

I know that Westwood released a compilation of games that were re-mastered to play on XP, does anyone have any idea wether or not they would also work on vista and the 64-bit system?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

if you mean command and conquer decades, it may work, I played it on XP but don't know if it would work on 64 bit
try dosbox that Aus_Karlos suggested it's a great idea to make the game works


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Did you even read any of my suggestions? Please do as at least one of them is bound to give results.


----------



## XPHitnMiss (Oct 31, 2008)

The first decade versions will work, although I found a glitch in Tiberian Dawn where the colour is reversed unless you have the display controls open when running the game.

Never worked out why.


----------



## Knaks (Jan 24, 2011)

-wolf- said:


> well it's a matter of bits and not os, there is no way to run it in 32-bit compatibility mode so you can never play this game. I'll get the grave ready for your red alert.....
> 
> Just realised something that may help.
> 
> ...


it works !!!!!


----------

